# vail backcountry missions



## yoder (Dec 9, 2003)

hey, thinking about heading to vail for the upcoming season.

what's the backcountry scene like around there?

cheers,

yoder


----------



## will rawstron (May 20, 2004)

the majority of the backcountry is more "sidecountry" style, using the lift (particularly the poma) to hike ob from Siberia bowl. That gets you to Mushroom bowl - some open parts and some cliff strewn tree shots which is an easy return to the highline chair. or keep going up to reach a bench and descend into Benchmark bowl. many lines in benchmark and multiple drainages to ski on down to e.vail. quick, free bus back to resort. or from top of benchmark traverse endless left for the east vail chutes, gnarly, steep avy path descending to the e vail golf course. 

although access is easy, the avy danger in all of the areas is high, with many terrain traps and hazards. 

the sidecountry in vail can be epic, its why i buy a vail pass. 
seems like there's been an increase in people heading ob w/o any safety equipment. on bluebird days you'll see some yahoos on the obvious routes. 

Vail pass is also good bc, best w a sled. the uneva peak and bowl area is unmotorized and mostly mellow enough for turns in any avy conditions. 

also, check out the bald spot at beaver creek, but be prepared for the exit down the creekbed.

let it snow!


----------

